# looking at E38 opinions please



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Well After my wife's car was totaled, I have been looking at different cars to replace her Sentra. I came across this ad in Craigslist and will be looking at the car tomorrow. It obviously needs some work, but the seller needs money. I have been an avid E39 Enthusiast , owning two already I wouldnt mind getting my hands on a E38. Im going to take my code scanner with me tomorrow, and see what codes the motor is throwing out since the CEL is on. What do you guys think about this one for the price?
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1448691947.html
Thanks Guys,:thumbup:


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

for the price, yeah its a good deal. but you had better go check that thing out in person. black E38s are nice


----------



## Bimmer7driver (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in OC and selling my 2001 740i Sport in the next few weeks.
Haven't advertised just yet.
Black on black, 78,000 miles, very clean.
Serviced by Sterling and Irvine BMW with all records.
PM for details.


----------



## vimulator (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't recommend it now that that new 7 series is out, I can understand avoiding the somewhat ugly E65. An old 7 series costs just about as much as a new one. I have seen a $4500 repair bill.


----------

